# Terrorism Strikes Canada



## Scoobie Newbie (7 Dec 2004)

Time to bring back the War Measures Act


http://sympaticomsn.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/1102370147386_11?hub=topstories

Group takes credit for Que. hydro tower bombing 
CTV.ca News Staff

A mysterious group has claimed responsibility for an apparent bomb attack on a Hydro-Quebec tower.

The message was received in French by news media outlets on Monday. The Initiative de Resistance Internationaliste (IRI) denounced what it describes as the "pillaging" of Quebec's resources by the United States.

"An explosive device was placed under a Hydro-Quebec pylon of the Radisson-Nicolet-Des Cantons power line, near the American border. Through this operation, we are making public our refusal to be silent witnesses to the waste and pillaging of our resources at the hands of the United States empire," said the statement, translated from French by CTV's Montreal bureau.

"We are also acting against Hydro-Quebec's exploitation to the benefit of private enterprises, which profit from each opportunity that imperialism provides."

The group, which sent its communique to al-Jazeera, the Arab satellite TV news network, also dragged Iraq into the equation -- along with Bolivia, Colombia and the Palestinians.

"We refuse to allow all the weight of resistance to fall on the noble Iraqi people, who are being massacred because they were an obstacle to the American energy hegemony, or to the Bolivian peasants courageously mobilizing against the pillage of their gas resources, even risking their lives," the note said.

"We also refuse to let the Colombian and Palestinian people confront the imperial army alone, whether or not it is hidden behind a national banner."

It isn't clear when the attack occurred, although a hunter on an all-terrain vehicle discovered it damage to a hydro tower Nov. 30.

The IRI said authorities hid news of the attack "from the population during the chief dictator's visit" -- possibly a reference to the Nov. 30-Dec. 1 visit to Canada by U.S. President George W. Bush.

If true, one student leader who was involved in anti-Bush protests said the IRI's act of sabotage went too far.

"I think it makes people afraid, and I don't think that was the kind of message we meant to get out when we went to Ottawa," said Tim McSorley of the Canadian Federation of Students.

The incident happened near Coaticook, which is in Quebec's Eastern Townships. A bomb squad was dispatched Friday to the site by the Quebec provincial police.

Test results of materials found near the tower have not been released, so an explosive attack can't be confirmed yet. 

Police say they've never heard of the group before this. However, they have seized the original letter sent out to some Quebec media outlets to analyze it. They won't confirm if the details in the group's note are accurate.

A Hydro-Quebec spokeswoman said the tower is part of a line that delivers electricity from James Bay to the Boston area, adding that service wasn't disrupted.

"We are taking that event seriously, and we are increasing security around our strategic installations," said Marie Archambault of Hydro-Quebec.

The ongoing investigation involves the provincial police, Hydro-Quebec and the Canadian counter-terrorism force.

The U.S. Dept. of Homeland Security and CSIS have also been alerted.

Security analyst Michel Juneau-Katsuya said: "This is an act of sabotage, but we're just a step away from terrorism. And for that reason, the United States will be very interested to see how we respond to it."

With a report from CTV's Jed Kahane


----------



## KevinB (7 Dec 2004)

Time for a Road Trip EAST...  ;D


----------



## pbi (7 Dec 2004)

This was pretty weak stuff, even by Canadian domestic terrorist standards. Probably just another little gang of coffee-house anarchists "Thinking Globally, Acting Stupidly". Cheers.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (7 Dec 2004)

Either way it could prove just what Martin needs.


----------



## Disillusioned (7 Dec 2004)

CFL said:
			
		

> Either way it could prove just what Martin needs.



I think there will be a lot of sympathy for these people.....it reminds me of the "Squamish five" who tried to blow up the cruise missile guidance system factory in Toronto in the early 1980s.....

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Squamish_Five


As for Hydro-Quebec, they are a provincial public company, operated independently, funded by the govevernment, and they have been used to feed the power-hungry United States, as opposed to other places in Canada--like Toronto who experienced that huge blackout in August of 2003. This would also provide cheaper and more reliable power for industry and consumers alike.

 www.davidorchard.com/online/articles-2003/nationalgrid-winnipeg-030907.html


The James Bay hyrdo-project is also quite controversial. Quebec Liberal Premier Robert Bourassa wrote a book in 1971 called "Power from the north." This book discussed sending James Bay power to the United States, instead of east-west. Some federalist. : 


http://dogbert.abebooks.com/servlet/BookDetailsPL?bi=179352154


Interestingly enough, Robert Bourassa wrote the book right after attending the 1971 bilderberg conference.

Here is an excerpt from a link whose prediction (of a Quebec Unilateral Declaration of Independence) was wrong but whose information is backed up by some interesting sources, including Lansing Lamont's book "Breakup, the Coming End of Canada and the Stakes for America."

"Those recipents of the printed edition of this Press Release who still find this too incredible to believe should examine with care the accompanying maps of the entire GRAND CANAL project drawn from ex-Quebec Premier Robert Bourassa's book, POWER FROM THE NORTH. Bourassa was reported by the reliable WASHINGTON OBSERVER NEWSLETTER to have attended the 1971 Bilderberg Conference at the Rockefeller- owned Woodstock Inn, in Vermont, along with Prime Minister Pierre Trudeau. His book appeared after that meeting. Interested journalists can find background documents and interviews on the GRAND CANAL project and the breakup of Canada archived at Jeff Koftinoff's excellent GRAND CANAL web site at: http://www.xmission.com/~seer/jdksoftware/canal.html. (-link no longer active) When decisions and projects of this magnitude are being discussed, Bilderberger secrecy is not a luxury but a necessity! 



All can be found on this link, which includes the Toronto Star information and things from other sources. I refuse to say that the entire site is valid, but it's well-known now that the bilderbergs are an elitis, secretive buisiness club who have met for 5 0 years now.

www.canspiracy.8m.com/article4.htm


This is more of the kind of stuff these fanatics are worried about:

"In his book POWER FROM THE NORTH, Quebec Premier Robert Bourassa strongly promotes studies of the GRAND Canal scheme. The venture is backed by powerful engineering companies - the UMA Group, the SNC Group, Bechtel Canada Ltd., and Rousseau, Sauve, Warren Inc. Kierans says that Lavalin, Canada's largest engineering company [and Energy Minister Marcel Masses' previous employer] is courting GRANDCO. Even Atomic Energy of Canada Ltd. [AECL] is contractually involved, with hopes of supplying CANDU reactors to power the pumps that will have to move water south from the James Bay water-shed in amounts equivalent to 30 per cent of the discharge of the Great Lakes. In addition, the GRAND Canal scheme has been described by Canada's free trade negotiator, Simon Reisman, as the most important bargaining leverage Canada could exercise. In a 1985 article on Canada- United States trade in the CANADIAN BUSINESS REVIEW, Reisman stated: "This project could provide the leverage to a free-trade agreement with the United States containing terms and conditions that would meet many Canadian concerns about transition and stability." 


CORPORATE CONNECTIONS


Kierans has been advocating the project since the early 1960's. Within the last several years it has taken a more substantive corporative form. GRANDCO is a privately- held St. John's [Newfoundland] company incorporated on 15 October 1984. Its nine directors are drawn from engineering companies, AECL, academia, and elsewhere in the private sector. The chairman of the board, Louis Desmarais, was a Liberal member of parliament from 1979 to 1984 and is now president of J.D.E. Consulting Services Ltd. and chairman of Canadian Home Assurance Co. With past involvement at the most senior levels of Power Corporation and Canada Steamship Lines, Desmarais is GRANDCO's high-powered political and business "door opener". 
Trained as a mining engineer and a veteran of the Churchill Falls project, Kierans is the major GRANDCO shareholder. He and an assistant are the part-time staff. Investors are the various engineering companies, which obtain shares through work in kind and cash. A seperate entity, the GRANDCO Joint Ventures for Engineering, is headed, again on an as-needed basis, by Gilles Mariner, who recently returned to the SNC Group from the James Bay Energy Corporation. The joint venture is made up of the engineering companies on the GRANDCO board and has the exclusive contract for technical studies associated with the scheme....."


It's a long article, here is the rest: www.canspiracy.8m.com/article3.htm


----------



## Slim (7 Dec 2004)

Hmmmm...They sound just stupid enough to generate sympathy with your average "I hate the US" Canadian citizen.

Hope they find these monkeys quick.

Slim


----------



## Tpr.Orange (7 Dec 2004)

some nerve...

im dumbfounded when it comes to the mindstate of such "morons"


----------



## Infanteer (7 Dec 2004)

Hmm, sounds like a few university students thought they'd act out.   Amateurs....

Disillusioned, I think you've had the tinfoil hat on too long.   If all you want to yap about is conspiracy theories, go do it somewhere else - perhaps in a relaxing environment like North Korea, which is free from the influence of the Yankee imperialists.


----------



## HollywoodHitman (7 Dec 2004)

Where can I get a tinfoil hat? :dontpanic:


----------



## Bograt (7 Dec 2004)

I have earlier mused fiction about the possibility of such an event (Churchill Falls). 

If some smuck like me can think abut the ramifications of such an event, I am sure others have thought of it as well. We are vulnerable.

Disillusioned: What do you get out of vomiting such nonesense? I have three words for you: Bugger Off.


----------



## Disillusioned (7 Dec 2004)

Bograt said:
			
		

> I have earlier mused fiction about the possibility of such an event (Churchill Falls).
> 
> If some smuck like me can think abut the ramifications of such an event, I am sure others have thought of it as well. We are vulnerable.
> 
> Disillusioned: What do you get out of vomiting such nonesense? I have three words for you: Bugger Off.




Nonsense that is being reported by the BBC:

"_Before the trip only 17% of Canadians said they supported Mr Bush's policies, and Mr Martin knows he must not be seen as too cosy with Washington_."

"_Canadian public opinion is deeply opposed to the programme, as is the left-of-centre New Democratic Party_."

http://newswww.bbc.net.uk/1/hi/world/americas/4060825.stm


I hope 83% of Canadians aren't wrong because they want an independent foreign policy.....I certainly want one, and I favour a very strong armed forces--to serve Canada's interests.

If you want an empire, let's start with the annexing the Turks and Caicos islands so we can spend Canadian dollars down south and go serfing in the winter. 8)


----------



## Marauder (7 Dec 2004)

That's the one thing I like about Marxists. They are predictable, even if it predictably stupid.

If they find these jackasses, I hope they deport the dumb motherfuckers to Iraq, where they can hook up with "the resistance" ans help them out. For, you know, the twelve seconds before their newfound Islamofascist pals throw them in front of a camera and behead them. Then it would our fault for giving them to the Hadjis. Go figure.

Like I said, predictably stupid.


----------



## HollywoodHitman (7 Dec 2004)

Why won't anyone tell me where I can get my tinfoil hat? :threat:


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (7 Dec 2004)

http://zapatopi.net/afdb.html


----------



## HollywoodHitman (7 Dec 2004)

Mike, THAT IS AWESOME!!!! 

TM


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (7 Dec 2004)

Who is that hottie in the shades?


----------



## HollywoodHitman (7 Dec 2004)

CFL......

Get some Granola and she's all yours dude!!!


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (7 Dec 2004)

well all I got to go on is looks
you know anything else I should know


----------



## HollywoodHitman (7 Dec 2004)

Not a thing Brother,

Looks are A-ok to go on......Yeehaw!


----------



## Disillusioned (8 Dec 2004)

Marauder said:
			
		

> That's the one thing I like about Marxists. They are predictable, even if it predictably stupid.
> 
> If they find these jackasses, I hope they deport the dumb motherfuckers to Iraq, where they can hook up with "the resistance" ans help them out. For, you know, the twelve seconds before their newfound Islamofascist pals throw them in front of a camera and behead them. Then it would our fault for giving them to the Hadjis. Go figure.
> 
> Like I said, predictably stupid.




I'm not a marxist, I'm a progressive who believes in balance.


----------



## Disillusioned (8 Dec 2004)

2332Piper said:
			
		

> And of the 83% of Canadians who don't like Dubya, a goodly proportion of them haven't the slightest idea of whats going on other than what Michael Moore tells them. I went downtown in Ottawa during the protests (skippied out of class with some buds of mine) and we got some interesting photos, video and statements from the anti-Bush folks and you would be surprised at the ignorance of most of these squegee protestors. Oh, and you'd be surprised how fast the lefty freedom of speech folks loose their freedom of speech ideas if you hold up anything pro-Bush (part of our little research trip into the protest.
> 
> This little bombing, well, I guess those coffee house radicals are getting uppity again, I'm not worried.
> 
> Look, me (I'm cut out at the extreme right) my friends and the two guys in the middle we folks we met downtown. 6 of us surrounded by a few thousand angry (and oftne a little crazy) squeegee kids, hippies and the odd informed protestor.




I'm not a protestor, but are you suggesting that 5000 hippie protestors in Ottawa represent over 24 million people (83%) of our population? Come on. You don't have to be a radical to disagree.


----------



## pbi (8 Dec 2004)

I think we need to adress the tinfoil hat thing. It's a real issue for a lot of us, OK?  I'm also really concerned about the radiations coming out of my TV set: I haven't actually seen them but my dog keeps telling me about them. And those black helicopters.......
Cheers.


----------



## Slim (8 Dec 2004)

> I'm not a protester, but are you suggesting that 5000 hippie protesters in Ottawa represent over 24 million people (83%) of our population? Come on. You don't have to be a radical to disagree.



They represent whoever the media want them to...However I firmly believe that 5000 young, and badly dressed, students (sans life experience) sitting around without bras and underwear singing "give peace a chance" over and over again don't have a clue who or what they represent, and it would blow their rebellious little minds (or whats left of them after all the pot they smoke) to find that they are doing someones bidding after all. And those someones have a much nastier plan for this society if they ever get their way that Bush does!

The little monkeyes don't have a clue but the press make amazing amounts of money off of their actions...No wonder they get all the coverage. Filming people being responsible never made anyone rich!

Slim


----------



## jfladeroute (8 Dec 2004)

pbi said:
			
		

> I think we need to address the tinfoil hat thing. It's a real issue for a lot of us, OK?



Obviously not enough staff officers on these boards. Everyone knows we live for research:

http://zapatopi.net/afdb.html

Of course, that is the bog-standard mind-ray deflector model. More substantial threats require the use of a colander for support: http://www.scoop.co.nz/mason/stories/HL0103/S00162.htm

One small word of warning - a colander alone will not block the mind-rays (the holes rather defeat the aim). However, I understand that a colander lined with foil can be particularly efficacious. 

The rule of thumb for foil is simple - shiny side out to reflect the mind-rays; shiny side in to prevent your thoughts from being read. The cautious will prefer a double layered approach to achieve full protection.

And why stop there? For the discriminating paranoid:

http://www.lessemf.com/personal.html

The latter will also assist with your radiation concerns.



> I'm also really concerned about the radiations coming out of my TV set: I haven't actually seen them but my dog keeps telling me about them. And those black helicopters.......



Do not neglect the unsung danger of contrails. Well, apparently not quite unsung enough:

http://www.netowne.com/environmental/contrails/index.htm
http://chemtrailcentral.com/

Hope this helps.


----------



## Fruss (9 Dec 2004)

so: you really had a lot of time to loose!!  didn't you??  Did you really do some research about that??  :dontpanic:

Cheers

Frank


----------



## jfladeroute (9 Dec 2004)

Frank the Tank said:
			
		

> so: you really had a lot of time to loose!!  didn't you??  Did you really do some research about that??  :dontpanic:



Well, there's two possibilities - one is that I can Google with the best of them and hang around alt.folklore.urban too much.

The second is that my beret is currently sporting its own foil lining. In my current work environment, that may be a sensible precaution.  ;D

In either case, however, I  draw the line at radiation proof underpants.  8)


----------



## Disillusioned (10 Dec 2004)

Slim said:
			
		

> > I'm not a protester, but are you suggesting that 5000 hippie protesters in Ottawa represent over 24 million people (83%) of our population? Come on. You don't have to be a radical to disagree.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




History never ends. Here's a quotation I like, and I can't find who actually said it:


"There are basically three types of people: people who make things happen, people who watch things happen, and people who wonder what happened."


----------



## Whiskey_Dan (10 Dec 2004)

Absolutely horrible, my mother could have carried out a better attack then that.
I hope they catch those idiots soon, that's just an embarassment to Canada.
Hopefully Martin is able to take advantage of this situation somehow, but knowing our politicians...


----------

